# Externe Festplatten lagern



## BoomLabor (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

 

ich mach es ganz ganz kurz: Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen wie ich meine externen 2,5 Zoll Festplatten lagern kann? Gibt es Sortierungssysteme oder extra Schränke wo man die Fächer beschriften kann?

Ich würde gerne meine ganzen beruflichen Daten nach Kunden sortieren. Alte Projekte von den Arbeitsgeräten runter auf Festplatten lagern sodass man sie aber bei Bedarf wiederfinden kann.

 

Liebe Grüße!

 

Edit: 

Achja, es sollte schon ordentlich aussehen. Also nix mit Zettel auf die Platte kleben und in ner Kiste werfen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2015)

Nur un sicher zu gehen: Sollen die einfach irgendwo rumliegen oder irgendwie verbaut werden?

 

Edit: Falls es nur um die Lagerung geht http://www.turtlecase.com/


----------



## BoomLabor (24. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte eher an eine hübsche Möglichkeit die Festplatten in einem Büro unterzubringen.
Also irgendein Schrank in denen ich die Platten einschieben kann. Schnell entnehmen und wieder zurückstecken etc.


----------



## squats (24. Januar 2015)

tischlern lassen oder selber bauen aus MDF oder Multiplex, Zuschnitt kannst ja im Baumarkt machen lassen dann brauchst nurnoch dübeln und leimen oder halt schrauben

 

z.b. wie nen CD/DVD Regal/Rack mit anderen Abständen, sind 2 lange Seitenteile, Ne Rückwand und die ganzen Böden/Oberteil


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Januar 2015)

Ich war mal in ner Firma, wo die Backuptapes in sowas gelagert wurden: http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/00224316/

 

Dann in ein Regal und schwups herrscht Ordnung.


----------



## BoomLabor (25. Januar 2015)

Ich war mal in ner Firma, wo die Backuptapes in sowas gelagert wurden: http://www.ikea.com/ch/de/catalog/products/00224316/

 

Dann in ein Regal und schwups herrscht Ordnung.

 

Das scheint mir doch ne einfache, nützliche Lösung zu sein. Bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen. Danke


----------



## Aldaria (9. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde deine Methode nicht wirklich geeignet. Wenn du Kundendaten auf soviel kleine Harddisks verstreust, hast du doch gar keine Kontrolle mehr. Denke daran, du solltest jedesmal mind. 2 Datenträger haben, es könnte dir mal eine Festplatte runterfallen und kaputt gehen. Und wenn du dann mal was änderst, musst du auch an alle anderen Harddisks denken. Für Geschäftssachen würde ich eher auf Gespiegelte Platten in deinem Rechner oder Server / NAS setzen und diese dann täglich sichern und das Backup in einem Tresor bei der Bank aufbewahren. Damit man noch was hat, falls das Haus abbrennt. *g* Der Tresor bei der Bank sollte auch kein Problem darstellen, bei uns bekommt man sowas für 5 Euro pro Monat und bietet platz für 21 RDX Backup Medien.


----------

